# Next Summer's Travels



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, so it's cold here in MI and we had some snow last weekend, so it's time to plan next year's trip









DW and I have started the debate. (Remember we will have a 6 year old and an almost 3 year old for the vacation)

So, the prime 2 choices right now are East or West.

If we go east, we were thinking Green Mountains (area) and Maine. The kids are still too young for the history stuff, so we can't focus on battlefields and monuments yet....

If we go west, we were thinking Colorado, again trying to make the trip interesting for the kids and not do too much driving...

So, Opinions everyone!!!

This will be the first trip with the new 5er, so we'll make it a good one!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Don't forget South!

I notice you haven't got Texas colered in on your map. We have mountains, beaches, plains, hills, piney woods, and metropolitan areas.

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Don't forget South!
> 
> I notice you haven't got Texas colered in on your map. We have mountains, beaches, plains, hills, piney woods, and metropolitan areas.
> 
> Mark


Ok Mark,

My experience with Texas includes:
San Antonio (visited while in college over new years and thought it was a great city)








Beaumont and Huston (work trip for 3 days)
A drive from Oklahoma city to Dallas (again, work, not tourism)
And multiple layovers at that wonderful DFW airport (That's a LONG walk around if you don't take the tram)









So, enlighten me. I'll just warn you that we don't like heat that much......


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan - except that Colorado *can be* kinda pretty - sort of -







- you're making this MUCH more difficult than it needs to be. You really don't have a tough decision to make.

*EAST*


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Nathan - except that Colorado *can be* kinda pretty - sort of -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now how did I know that would be your vote









It's definetly a good possibility. Of course if we go east, I'll have to get the bike rack installed on the back of the trailer because bikes are a must at Acadia.









I have been hankering for more seafood.

We did the trip 5 years ago, but would't mind repeating it with a modified itinerary to spend more time (2 weeks just isn't enough...)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> So, enlighten me. I'll just warn you that we don't like heat that much......


So, when we talking about???? It doesn't get hot here until about Easter.









Summers run 90s to 100 July through Early September.....depends on Global Warming. But, depending upon where you're going and what you're doing, there are plenty of beaches and swimming pools to cool off in.

Try Schlitterbahn at the Beach in South Padre. Float around all day in an inner tube and don't even have to get out of the water to enjoy all the rides. http://www.schlitterbahn.com/spi/

Texas Hill Country, plenty of lakes and rivers and shade.

San Antonio......the Alamo, Fiesta Texas, Sea World, Schlitterbahn (New Braunfels).. Matter of fact, we're having a rally there (being planned now) middle of June 2009.

Big Bend area....mountains. El Paso.

2nd largest canyon in the US....Palo Duro Canyon....Texas Panhandle.

Lots to do. Lots of places to see. Over 800 miles wide from east to west....900+ miles north to south.

If you get serious about coming, let me know and I'll share whatever knowledge I have of places to go and things to do.

Mark


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

That East vs. West decision was pretty easy for me (being on the West Coast), but I didn't want to miss out on all of the fun that people have driving our West, so we have decided to take our next year's trip driving all the way to the East Coast and then all the way back to the West Coast.

So, for all of you out there that can't decide...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
DO BOTH


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I vote - and - while your headed this way you can stop by the rally









*EAST*


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree EAST!! While we do have some interesting history, we also have Ben and Jerry's, Cabot Cheese, the Vermont Teddy Bear Factory, Lake Champlain, and that's just in Vermont!!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

If you drive east, you must go in late summer, in hopes for the leaves to start changing along the coast of Maine and such places.
Don't forget to stop in Boothbay Harbor, Maine and pick the fresh Lobster off the boat and directly into the pot with corn on the cob for a side dish. Our outback will be sitting being depressed it isn't being used because we will be in New Zealand and Australia for a month!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Have you thought about Martha's Vineyard? I had a coworker tell me about his trip there with the camper and the family really enjoyed it. They stopped in Niagara for a day on the way there and in PA on the way back.

I told you last year we were going to follow you out west this summer if it wasnt planned around the babys birth.......well, you were out west and we were here.....







SO next year, maybe we will follow and take the SE MI Chapter of Outackers on a road trip!

Oh, maybe i should ask first.....MIND IF WE COME ALONG ???


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, lots of votes for East. Are the OBers in the Rockies already hibernating?!?!









The trip will be June or July, but probably late June and the 1st week in July.

Ember, we hit most of those attractions last time through, and we'd have to go back! We really liked Burlington area. There's nothing like a college town, and one with those views of the lake is just great.

DT, of course you are welcome to come along. Last summer I would have said "just try and keep up" but this summer with our new anchor, that won't be a problem.









Ok, so we have 1 vote for south, about 6 for east (No Wolfie, I'm not counting all of the animals for votes...







). So, anyone want to try to sell us on either Colorado or Utah?


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

I grew up in Vermont and we spend Thanksgiving, Spring break/Easter, and two weeks there each summer...so I have to agree with Ember!

If you go, check out Grand Isle State Park, and branch out from Burlington a bit -head up toward the Northeast Kingdom. Friends spent a few days at Lake Elmore State Park this past summer and raved about it. There's a planetarium at the Fairbanks Museum in St. Johnsbury and it's gorgeous over that way.

Depending on your actual dates, you might also look into the Big Apple Circus in Hanover NH in mid-July. They finish their season at Dartmouth and we usually go, it's great to see them and they have the most organized parking I have ever seen. I had the popup in tow a few years ago and they took special care of me and let me park where I could get out easily, then let me go out FIRST!

You don't have NH filled in on your map, look at Hampton Beach (I think that's NH, I haven't been since I was a kid but my aunt and uncle camped near there for years).

If you don't go east, how about filling in that Pacific NW corner? (We have relatives there too) I-90 is a great trip with kids from you to there. LOTS of neat things to see and while we didn't camp along the way, we saw lots of campers and I'm sure you'll get lots of recommendations. (we opted for hotels with water slides over the non-air-conditioned popup camper). We went out 90 to SD and then went up into MT and over to Great Falls, then across to Seattle.

If you do go west, be sure to stop at the Jolly Green Giant!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Have you considered Lancaster County in PA?


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Have you considered Lancaster County?


Okay, I have to vote for this one too - there are about a bazillion factory tours to check out (it's very cool to eat the potato chips you just watched being made). Lots of cheep or free things to do, and a good place to branch out from - you're within range of DC or Baltimore for a day trip. Hershey and Dutch Wonderland are right there, and Elmo-land is not that far away.....

Sorry, I"m not much help at decision making,


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Lynne in MD said:


> Have you considered Lancaster County?


Okay, I have to vote for this one too - there are about a bazillion factory tours to check out (it's very cool to eat the potato chips you just watched being made). Lots of cheep or free things to do, and a good place to branch out from - you're within range of DC or Baltimore for a day trip. Hershey and Dutch Wonderland are right there, and Elmo-land is not that far away.....

*Sorry, I"m not much help at decision making,








*
[/quote]

I don't agree - I think you gave great suggestions!!


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

We have been in the Green and White Mountains of New Hampshire (Laconia Bike Rally). We would recommend that area as it has some breath taking scenery. If you have never been to Mt Washington, I highly recommend a visit. Be sure to check out the Mt Washington Hotel as well. It is a fabulous turn of the century (20th of course) hotel built in the Grand Style of the era.

Happy Camping!


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Nathan - except that Colorado *can be* kinda pretty - sort of -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now how did I know that would be your vote









It's definetly a good possibility. Of course if we go east, I'll have to get the bike rack installed on the back of the trailer because bikes are a must at Acadia.









I have been hankering for more seafood.

We did the trip 5 years ago, but would't mind repeating it with a modified itinerary to spend more time (2 weeks just isn't enough...)
[/quote]

I with Wolfie. Im an x-Minnesotan and I've traveled between the Twin Cities and Los Angeles a few times. On the plus side, you'd get to Colorado pretty fast because there's not much to do on the way. Also if you like corn, you could visit the corn palace in Mitchell South Dakota. Then again you'd be seeing lots of corn on the way so you might not want to spend too much time in Mitchell. Go east. You'll get there faster and have more fun.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

garyb1st said:


> Nathan - except that Colorado *can be* kinda pretty - sort of -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now how did I know that would be your vote









It's definetly a good possibility. Of course if we go east, I'll have to get the bike rack installed on the back of the trailer because bikes are a must at Acadia.









I have been hankering for more seafood.

We did the trip 5 years ago, but would't mind repeating it with a modified itinerary to spend more time (2 weeks just isn't enough...)
[/quote]

I with Wolfie. Im an x-Minnesotan and I've traveled between the Twin Cities and Los Angeles a few times. On the plus side, you'd get to Colorado pretty fast because there's not much to do on the way. Also if you like corn, you could visit the corn palace in Mitchell South Dakota. Then again you'd be seeing lots of corn on the way so you might not want to spend too much time in Mitchell. Go east. You'll get there faster and have more fun.
[/quote]

Been there, done that on the Corn palace (last summer)









Colorado Rockies are ~2 days for us. About the same as the east coast.

With 2 kids and a DVD player that travel time is spent watching the same movies over and over and over and ......
The best part is that I get to just listen to them over and over and over and......


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Lets see, kids 6 and 3... The Colorado Springs area would be a great pick.. Colorado Spings sits at about 6500 feet.. Highs in the summer, 80's and lows in the mid 50's.. Low humidity too!

The Colorado Springs/Cripple Creek and my hometown of Canon City would make a great trip with kids ages 6 and 3..

So there Nathan, not hibernating just yet... Just been working hard to keep on enjoying the slice of heaven here in Colorado..

Pikes Peak area attractions

The North Pole  All kids just love this place!

Carey

ps.. Be sure and run that Ford to the top of Pike Peak.. 14110 feet in elevation. The Big 3 spend thousands of hours testing new vehicles on the Pike Peak highway year round.. You can see about 150 miles from the top.. You can see the Sangre De Cristo and Collegeate mtn ranges from there too..


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We are talking about a long trip starting from Chicago to topsail in Fl then to California and up the coast to meet the person i got the burb from then back to Chicago. U are welcome to join us. Also Topsail is incredible. We also have a 3.5 y.o.


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Living in CT I am another vote for the east! You can't get seafood in CO!!!







There's nothing like Maine Lobster or the Blueberries, yummm! We love New England, it's always so beautiful and lots to see. If you haven't been to Mystic Seaport it's worth a trip. We only live about an hour or so and after living in CT for 14 years I'm ashamed to say this past April was my first trip there. Amazing, I think your children would love it.

It's a tough decision, I'm sure either way you and your family will have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

anne72 said:


> Living in CT I am another vote for the east! You can't get seafood in CO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shoot, we have excellent seafood here!

Have you ever heard of Rocky Mountain Oysters

lol

Carey


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Well I can't speak for going west past Ohio but there is plenty to do and see here in the east. Today we took the motorhome down to the beach for chowda and clamcakes and watched the sunset and a ferry leaving for Block Island.

Becuase we live in RI 
East = boat
West= rv

Enjoy your trip whichever coast you head to.

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for all of the suggestions (except for the Colorado seafood....







)!

Mike, that's quite a trip you have planned!








I never seem to be able to piece more than 3 weeks of vacation time together, so we'll have to watch that one from the website!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey EAST is OK but WEST IS BEST


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> Hey EAST is OK but WEST IS BEST


Normally, I do prefer west, but the kids are too young to hike, so that limits activities in my favorite parks. We'll do the PNW in a few years when they are both out of 5 point harnesses and therefore more comfortable in the car.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, here's the trip map. Should be ~2.5 weeks but we will be flexible.









Trip


----------

